# Tobacco-flavoured juice condensation



## aktorsyl (23/6/17)

Been curious about this one for a while. Typically your average tobacco juices are pretty dark, and I've noticed that the condensation cleaned from the driptip and chimney are a very dark brown. How much of that ends up in your lungs (seeing as vape is an aerosol instead of being a true "vapour") and has anyone found any information on how that would affect the cilia's health?

(Don't get me wrong, I love my tobacco juices and there's obviously absolutely no doubt that even dark aerosol/condensation is miles better than tar - I was just curious whether the cilia are impaired by the weight of the darker juices - if there's any weight difference at all)


----------



## andro (23/6/17)

interesting question . subscribed to the tread


----------



## RichJB (23/6/17)

Are tobacco juices darker than normal? My Legend, Smooth Famous Tobacco, Creamy Cuban, FA Latakia and FA Cig (Burley, Virginia, Desert Ship mix) juices are all lighter than Funfetti, Milk & Honey, Almond Milk, etc. FA Burley, Seven Leaves and Cuban Supreme are essentially colourless. Are you not perhaps using a NET?


----------



## Andre (23/6/17)

Your lungs will naturally get rid of any solid matter, if the juice does in fact contain same. Just like they get rid of the "water on your lungs". Not comparable to tar from burning matter.


----------

